# DIY Radon Reduction



## radonguy (Aug 5, 2007)

My purpose in providing this link is not just to make a buck. But to provide good information to all of *us*, who come "hades" or high water will go ahead and do-it ourselves anyway! The web can be a wonderful place full of good and helpful knowledge,  but it also can be fraught with much misinformation as well. So my intent is to help those who insist on DIY to get it right the first time. 

http://www.indoor-air-health-advisor.com/do-it-yourself-radon-mitigation.html

Best Regards,
Val

PS. You will also find lots of useful info regarding IAQ issues here as well.


----------



## contour (Aug 20, 2008)

You can also find some information and advice about radon here: Ignorance is Not Bliss - Is Radon Slowly Killing You?


----------



## CurtC (Jul 19, 2009)

FYI, there is a book that dispels the radon myth and health concerns but I am sorry that I can't remember the exact title.  A search at the library will find it.  That being said, no one will buy a house with high radon levels which is my dilemma.  I have a partial finished and partial crawl space basement.  I'm wondering if a fan venting out of the sump will be enough?  My levels are extremely high.


----------



## mbailey (Mar 24, 2010)

I am closing on a house at the end of the month in the Denver area and got a radon test with my inspection.  It tested at 5.8pCi/L avg in the basement over 48hrs with all the windows closed.  This house has a 500sqft basement and an adjacent crawlspace with pea-gravel at a higher elevation that has a hole between it and the basement.  Since my radon problem isn't particularly bad, would I see results if I just sealed up the pea-gravel crawlspace with high density polyurethane without a vent?  I've read a lot of useful info on "radonguy"'s website, just wondering if there's a simple solution like sealing some things to deal with a pretty minor radon problem.

Thanks!


----------



## inspectorD (Mar 24, 2010)

The problem with that is...it is only a 48 hr test. Your minor problem you think you have changes daily. I have been involved with radon testing and training for 15 years...before it was the norm. To get a real valid test you need a real long test to mimic winter conditions. Just install a system to get rid of the gas, then when you sell there is no more issue. Systems cost about 600 to 1500, and you can even run the pipe yourself. Then the radon company is responsible for getting the ##s down.

Plasyic on the floor is a start, but the gas still escapes from under the plastic. Imagine a balloon with a hole...without a continuously running fan, it will all leak out....meanwhile your lungs are the filter.

Good luck with your decision.


----------

